# Truly heartwarming and inspiring



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

First, introductions must be made, Grandpa Jack, aka Pappa, dedicated step-father, mentor and real salt of the earth gentleman. Beth, dedicated mother, corporate upstart. Austin, Beth’s son, protege to Pappa, and all around great young man.
Papa first introduced Austin to fishing around the age of 3.
They spent every available moment together.
Around the age of 7, Papa started taking Austin Deer hunting with him. He could tell right away that Austin wasn’t your typical “kid”.
He soaked up every word, and guidance Papa provided.
Papa was truly Austin’s hero.
Last year’s youth hunt Austin took a really nice Doe with Papa by his side. Both were over the moon!
Papa then guided Austin in field dressing his Doe.
Austin and Papa immediately started making plans for next years youth hunt.
Tradjectly these plans would never come to fruition.
Beth received a call in April that Papa suddenly, unexpectedly Passed. To say it was a devastating blow would be an huge understatement.
Beth knew there was only one thing to do.
Enroll in Hunter Safety Classes.
This year due to COVID the classes were held online.
Juggling her demanding work schedule she was able to complete the classes and receive her certificate in person on graduation day! 








Two weeks prior to the opening day of the Youth Hunt, Beth and Austin set up their blind on the same location Austin and Papa had used with their last successful hunt.
Austin had already checked his .450 for function and accuracy.
Now it’s the waiting game until the long awaited day.
The morning of, greeted them with excellent weather forecasts and nervous excitement.
They arrived at their destination, snuck into their blind and waited.
It is important to note that this site wasn’t very active for morning hunts. In fact through all the hunts Papa and Austin put in, never had they spotted any activity in the AM.
But this day just felt different.
Suddenly Austin couldn’t believe his eyes.
There before him stood 4 deer.
He asked Beth what time it was, Beth told him it was 3 minutes into legal shooting time.
Austin settled the 450 onto a nice buck. Tripped the safety, slowly exhaled, and slowly pulled the trigger.
KABLAM!!!!
I got him mom, I got him!!
Beth wasn’t so sure. She told Austin she saw 2 other deer running away, but Austin insisted he dropped him on the spot.
They waited a while and Austin convinced Beth they should go check out the spot.
As they approached, Austin’s eyes grew bigger and bigger.
Sure enough he was right, the Buck dropped right there! 















After taking pictures and field dressing the Buck, Austin turned to Beth and said, “Mom, I swear, it felt like Papa led that Deer directly to me!” I’m sure he did Austin, I’m sure he did..

I personally would like to thank Papa.
Not only for mentoring Austin, and raising such a great Daughter, but for warming my heart through your selfless actions.
Thank you Sir, Thank You!!!!


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Mahaffey-mom&son (Oct 22, 2021)

I can't express the emotion or feeling I was able to experience with my 15-year-old son. I never thought I would shed a tear but how can you not. His smile was something I never seen like this before. I am so thankful for my stepfather that taught him to fish, Ice fish, hunt, carpentery ....I could go on and on....he was an amazing person. And now I made a promise to continue his legacy with my son. 
Now my son is teaching me how to do all these things. It's unbelievable that I take my child to a gun range and he is showing me how to shoot his rifle, clean it, carry it....anything I need to know this young man is showing me! 

I want to thank you Tom for introducing us to this website and that our story touched you as much as it did my family! 

I look forward to sharing our stories and pictures, along with seeing others as well. 

Opening Day, here we come! Mom's got this!


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

Thankyou for sharing such a wonderful story.

Our parents and grandparents raised us well,
Taught us well,
Always watched over us,
And always will.


----------

